# gal kas is lietuviu???

## _basta_

Jei ka, susirask irc tuo pat niku  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ArturasB

Sveikas.

Esu Arturas Baranauskas, turiu 1.2 suistaliaves.

Likejimai,

Arturas B.

----------

## Nautilus

Nu ka ash is Lietuvos, bet nesu lietuvis. Naudoju Slackware8.1 - laukiu Gentoo1.4  :Smile: 

----------

## Nautilus

Nu ka ash is Lietuvos, bet nesu lietuvis. Naudoju Slackware8.1 - laukiu Gentoo1.4  :Smile: 

----------

## aidinskas

sveiki,

is lietuvos. powerbook g4 su 1.4, bet zadu mest nes niekaip dri neina

----------

## obj

ohoi,

nu susirinkom.. nedaug. ir viskas tuom baigsis?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Gradaz

Sveiki, sveiki.

gentoo rx0rz:)

----------

## sickworm

Labas is Lietuvos. Gentoo 1.4 rulllz

----------

## -mkz-

O sveiki a i Lietuvos . iūriu ir Lietuvoje Gentoo populerėja.

----------

## sickworm

Aga  :Smile: 

----------

## algirdas.s

Sveiki!

Daugeja gentooniku lietuvoje  :Smile: 

----------

## zOOz

taip pat naudoju Gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## Baldzius

:)

----------

## Mindaugas

Sveiki, tik pradedu naudotis Gentoo gal inot kokį forumą Lietuvoje?

----------

## madman

i don't understand what you all wrote  :Smile: , but know that many Lithuanian know more or less Polish  :Very Happy:  so using Polish forum woulnd't be a problem and might be helpful

----------

## Gediminas

 *madman wrote:*   

> i don't understand what you all wrote , but know that many Lithuanian know more or less Polish  so using Polish forum woulnd't be a problem and might be helpful

 

Well I like to use my own language (Lithuanian) and no not all of the Lithuanians speak Polish.

----------

## Gediminas

Tik pradedu naudotis Gentoo

----------

## MaGNuMaS

Sveiki visi

----------

## MaGNuMaS

 *madman wrote:*   

> i don't understand what you all wrote , but know that many Lithuanian know more or less Polish  so using Polish forum woulnd't be a problem and might be helpful

 

Polish is a slavian group language, lithuanian is a baltic group language, oldest from "living" languages and is better to open a baltic forum   :Wink: 

----------

## Margarita

Skaitinejau Lietuvos dienorascius

http://dzhibas.php.lt/blogs/

 ir radau link'a i cia.Nieko nenusimanau kas tai per sistema,bet vis tiek malonu pakalbinti lietuvius  :Smile: 

O gal bus kas nors toks geras ir paaiskins kas tai per daiktas?Gal ir man reikia?  :Laughing:  [/url]

----------

## MaGNuMaS

www.gentoo.org  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Justaz

sveiki as taipogi lietuvis  :Smile:   irgi naudoju gentoo distribucija kaskur apie 1.5 metu, tiek serveryje tiek ir namie..  :Smile:  Ir dar jei kas noretu pabendrauti sava kalba ar taip susipazinti artimiau rasykit PM

----------

## kibiras

sveiki tautiečiai  :Smile: 

klausimas: kodėl nenaudojant lt raidių  :Smile:  juk elementaru iais laikais, ne taip kaip buvo po senovei.

a gentoo naudoju pusę metų. T.y. namie tik gentoo - browsinu, geiminu ir pan. roolz vienok  :Smile:  Dabar ko gero teks instaliuot windoze  :Sad:  -- kako streikuoja naujas divaisas - LaCie DVD+-RW USB... paiūrėsiu, ar po xp veiks...

----------

## Gradaz

 *Quote:*   

> Polish is a slavian group language, lithuanian is a baltic group language, oldest from "living" languages and is better to open a baltic forum 

 

That is a bit overstated, but close enough.

Linkejimai visiems lietuvos linuksistams!

----------

## Fronzis

sveiki:) o musu chia nemazhai..

----------

## w0nderpun

Sveiki  :Smile:  As jau anksciau bandziau instalinti Gentoo 2 kartus. Viena karta nelabai isejo, o kita karta tik uzinstalinus parejo kompas  :Smile:  Dabar bandysiu 3 karta, tikiuosi sikart pasiseks! Siaip ziuriu, kad yra vis delto Gentoo vartotoju Lietuvoje. Gal kas is Vilniaus? Jeigu susirinktu pakankamai zmoniu gal reiktu susirinkti kada Vilniaus geekams  :Smile: 

----------

## Oxyron

Oho daug lietuvių  :Very Happy: .

----------

## RMX

gentoo naudoju dar 0 metu 0 menesiu 0 dienu ir 0 valandu, kolkas sedziu konsolei ir ji installinu  :Smile: 

Dekui Oxyron uz pagalba man  :Smile: 

----------

## Gradaz

ech. Gaila del krepsinio siandien.... Gal kas naudojat nitro kerneli? Kokie atsiliepimai?

----------

## Justaz

jo del krepsinio tai labai apmaudu.... kaip tik dabar kompiliuoju nitro-sources-2.6.8.1-r6 . internete pasiziurejus atsiliepimai tai gan neblogi.

----------

## Gradaz

Man nitro irgi neblogai veikia. Nor didelio skirtumo nuo dev-sources nepastebejau.

----------

## Oxyron

Jei dar neÅ¾inot, tai yra neoficialus lietuviÅ¡kas distfiles ir rsync miroras -> http://gentoo.tusas.lt

----------

## Phreak

A būti Lietuvis. A naudoti Linux, Gentoo linux. Linux būti labai gerai  :Smile: 

Gentoo populiarėja sparčiai lietuvoje, tai tik gerai prie progos apie karus:

Crusade againts... source!

----------

## njiaobi

gentoo man patinka.. :>

----------

## eimis

A taip pat i Lietuvos, po truputį pratinuosi prie Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## wix

Noustabi linux distra  :Wink:  Gal kas galėtų/norėtų pagelbėti versti Gentoo dokumentaciją į lietuvių kalbą? http://www.gentoo.org/doc/lt/ kol kas viskas anglikai, bet jau yra iversta nemaa dalis Gentoo Vadovo (Handbook), kuris yra tikrai nemaas  :Wink:  Jei atsirastų galinčių pagelbėt, kad ir nedaug, paraykit man privačią inutę (PM), atraykit ioje temoje arba raykit į el.patą. Maai yra vis geriau negu nieko.  :Wink:  Tikiuosi, jog iki vasaros (jei atsirastų daugiau galinčių padėt, gal ir greičiau) bent pats Vadovas bus pilnai iverstas (verčiam, kiek galim, jau nuo metų pradios). Viliuosi, tai bus naudinga visiems, ir dar daugiau lietuvių susidomės ia aunia linux distribucija.

----------

## UltraNoXx

as irgi is lietuvos   :Smile:  kolkas naudoju Slackware 11, bet atejo metas isbandyti ir Gentoo   :Smile: 

----------

## UltraNoXx

tai va turiu siektiek klausimu   :Smile:  ar gentoo yra kazkas panasaus i debian apt-get?   :Smile:  pvz:

apt-get paketas.tar.gz

 :Smile:  kas per komanda yra emerge?   :Smile: 

siam kartui tiek   :Smile: 

----------

## Gentfan

Va, tas emerge ir yra lygu apt-get...   :Smile: 

----------

## djoxy

Nu sveikuciai broliai Lietuviai..  :Smile:  Smagu rasti truputuka labiau vietiniu nei visi aplink, smagu kad tiek daug lietuviu cia atsiranda, as dar tik savaitele ikritau i Gentoo, bet esu ziauriai patenkintas, ta proga net suformatinau visa savo HDD su 60Gb info, ir tik po to prisiminiau kad ten per daug vertingos info, dabar su recover toolsais bandau pakelt duoemnis, bet daugiau jokiu windoziu:)

----------

## Gentfan

Nepavydžiu tau... Paleidžiu tokį puslapiuką skirtą Gentoo. Adresas portas . lt  "Primeskit" kada turėsit laiko...  :Smile: 

Pataisymas... Nemažai dirbam su Gentoo Linux, tad jei reikės pagalbos, galit užsukti į http://www.portas.lt ir visada paklausti forume ar el. paštu. Pasistengsim atsakyti.Last edited by Gentfan on Wed Dec 05, 2012 11:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## monas

man patinka gentoo, stai sukasi anto jo keli projektai:

Sveikinimai ir atvirukai

http://www.studentas.com ir http://www.e-sveikinimai.lt

----------

## recall

 *Gentfan wrote:*   

> Va, tas emerge ir yra lygu apt-get...  

 

Tik 10 kart krūčiau;) Nors jau ore sklando "Paludis"... geras varovas.

----------

## Dar1us

Tikrai nemaai lietuvių  :Smile: 

----------

## edacval

Ir cia lietuviai prisikase.... Dar viena distra suzlugdys   :Very Happy: 

----------

## aye

Priecīgus Jums Līgo svētkus, lietuvieu banda.

Dzeram alu, ēdam sieru un aliku, sameklējam papardes ziedu, nopisamies un pats galvenais - nesēam dzērumā pie stūres.

Līgo, līgo.

 :Wink: 

----------

## tomciaaa

 *edacval wrote:*   

> Ir cia lietuviai prisikase.... Dar viena distra suzlugdys  

 

Juodas humoras. Tikrai smagu kad ir lietuvoj atsiranda zmoniu kurie netingi pasedeti keleta dienu instalindami savo sistema ir knisdami konfigus uzuot suinstaline Ubuntu...

----------

## univac^

 :Very Happy: 

----------

